# Male 53 divorcing



## Divorcing1 (May 21, 2019)

I’m here for divorce information. Been married 24 years. Kids are adults. I live in the NJ marital home (looking to sell). She abandoned the home 12+ months ago. 
She runs a small 1099 business. We are amicable going forward. We are looking to do a settlement agreement and file the complaint for divorce pro se without an attorney.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hopefully the pro se divorce will work. It's always better if a couple can some to an agreement and not make lawyers rich. 

That said, are you going to have a lawyer just look over the agreement to make sure that everything is done right?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

This is a business decision so keep it that way..

For you hard no contact except for the D text only. You don't need to talk just get it done.

They all want to be friends. That's for her not you.

Stay away from fools errands.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM. If things are amicable have you thought about mediation?


----------

